# Mary's Amish afghan



## lourdes21158 (Aug 15, 2017)

Shades of purple...love this pattern from the series Return to Amish!


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful!! I love purple!!


----------



## ilv2crochet (Feb 18, 2017)

Very pretty!!! Great job!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh it is truly beautiful. I love purple and that would be my dream blanket. Was it an easy pattern

Di


----------



## lourdes21158 (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes, it was! I followed YouTube's tutorial????


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

While I can't remember the name of the leaflet, it is by Leisure Arts I just packed it up will be moving very soon I found out last week it has been confirmed today but the leaflet is definitely easy to follow I came by it when I inherited it from my grandmother 15 years ago when she passed I can't believe it's really been that long .....


----------



## lourdes21158 (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes, u are correct. Leisure Arts, an older pattern. Some call the Lacey chevron pattern. I followed a tutorial similar...it can be purchased.


----------



## lourdes21158 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you...!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work ☺


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Gorgeous, love your colour combination!


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

gorgeous


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

So lovely!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful, I love purple!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

That is so beautiful


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.. love the purple colors and white and black...


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

Beautiful. Love the colors.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I finally found the pattern for those that were looking for it took me about 2 hours of searching
https://www.leisurearts.com/afghan-parade-ebook.html


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Gorgeous in purple!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful. Great job. :sm24:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Love that color combo! :sm24:


----------



## lourdes21158 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you all for the kind words!


----------



## lourdes21158 (Aug 15, 2017)

This is another amish afghan done in shades of greenish/blue, made for my sister in SC.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Love the colours in both!


----------



## chicky721 (Jun 13, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's really pretty!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Just gorgeous!!! ????


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

lourdes21158 said:


> Shades of purple...love this pattern from the series Return to Amish!


Oooh gorgeous!!!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

nwlouie said:


> Beautiful!! I love purple!!


Me too!!


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Really an eye-catcher. I noticed it immediately on TV show. Mary made it in shades of blue.For a reader who asked yesterday....Breaking Amish is a TV show that aired several seasons on TLC that supposedly depicted life as Amish who more or less defected from their faith. I enjoyed it at first but it seemed to get more and more dramatic and contrived and way off subject so I stopped watching it.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Gorgeous! I wonder if Mary knows what excitement she created.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty!! Great color choices.


----------



## sritchie1145 (Jul 11, 2017)

Grandma Spiked My Afghan. That's a free pattern. Mine is purples, teals, black & white. And very heavy!


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful afghan.


----------



## lourdes21158 (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes, another name for it. Mine is a variation of that. I only made mine more like a throw blanket so it's not as heavy????


----------



## lourdes21158 (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes, I agree with you. I just loved watching Mary crocheting her afghans. The swearing turned me off and all the drama...too bad!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful,love all the color!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

So beautiful. The colors really pop.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE the colorway you chose! Very, very nice and great stitching too! You did Mary proud!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lourdes21158 (Aug 15, 2017)

I know...lol!


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

nwlouie said:


> Beautiful!! I love purple!!


That is gorgeous! I love purple too.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Gorgeous~~


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

lourdes21158 said:


> Yes, u are correct. Leisure Arts, an older pattern. Some call the Lacey chevron pattern. I followed a tutorial similar...it can be purchased.


Your blanket is stunning! I have all the purple yarn for my son's girlfriend to make an afghan for her. This would be perfect. Can you please tell me what tutorial you followed on youtube? It would help me so much.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovely colors, your sister will be thrilled.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow! Lourdes this afghan is gorgeous! I love it!!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the colors. Nicely done.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I know how to crochet but honestly I'm not a fan - however, I LOVE your afghan. Really beautiful and so nice of a change from the squares. The colors are gorgeous too.


----------



## sritchie1145 (Jul 11, 2017)

homesweethome said:


> Your blanket is stunning! I have all the purple yarn for my son's girlfriend to make an afghan for her. This would be perfect. Can you please tell me what tutorial you followed on youtube? It would help me so much.[/quote
> 
> The Granny Spiked pattern is free. It does take a bit of reading and thinking and figuring out, (At least it did for me!). Once you get it, it's easy. And free.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Beautiful. Love the colours.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Gorgeous! Love the colors.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like Nightshade Ripple Blanket pattern free on Ravelry. Very pretty


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful and the colors are awesome!!!!!!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

sritchie1145 said:


> homesweethome said:
> 
> 
> > Your blanket is stunning! I have all the purple yarn for my son's girlfriend to make an afghan for her. This would be perfect. Can you please tell me what tutorial you followed on youtube? It would help me so much.[/quote
> ...


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful afghan, lovely colors!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Really lovely work. Those beautiful colors.


----------



## sritchie1145 (Jul 11, 2017)

homesweethome said:


> Thank you! So, this is the same as Leisure Arts' pattern?


I've never seen the Leisure Arts pattern, so I don't know. Nightshade pattern is good too. One of them has a chart, if you're up to that. I kinda looked at both and went on my own really. This is mine.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

OH ! WOW!!! What a beauty. A real eye catcher in those colors,too.


----------



## lourdes21158 (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes, very similar


----------



## lourdes21158 (Aug 15, 2017)

Wow... Beautiful! I ended up following a lady that made up her own version of Mary's Amish afghan. She wasn't the best in her video, but enough to where I got the concept. I'm a visual person. This pattern falls under many slightly different versions. ????


----------



## migrammy (Feb 26, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## sritchie1145 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you all and I love the purples!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

nwlouie said:


> Beautiful!! I love purple!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful; the purples are awesome.


----------



## lourdes21158 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you...the pattern is awesome!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That is really gorgeous


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

So very beautiful - my favorite color and so well done!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Beautiful colors of purple


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful afghan


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Magnificent!????????


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous ❤


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Absolutely stunning - everything about it.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

So scrumptious! Great job, love the colors!


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

Beautiful. Love the Purple.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Really unique!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Love this and your work is so neat.


----------



## gaillynn143 (Feb 15, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

lourdes21158 said:


> Shades of purple...love this pattern from the series Return to Amish!


Your afghan is beautiful, :sm24: :sm24:

Welcome from Oregon, nice to meet you :sm02:


----------

